#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 狐狸大人生日快樂

## 芬狼

如提
生日快樂XD~~~~~~~~~狐狸大人

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

生日快樂 沒什麼可以送的 你想要哪隻獸 我幫你包裝+打暈給你

----------


## 修諾斯

HI~
祝狐狸大大生日快樂喔！
接下來的24小時，這世界你最大！XD

不知道狐狸會有什麼生日願望呢？=ˇ=/

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

狐大生日快樂!!!

雖然你的生日會上我缺席
可是我仍然給一個大大的祝福^^

----------


## 翼緋麟

生日快樂喔^_____^

回人多的這邊= =+

----------


## racoon

狐狸生日快樂ㄜ~

(其實也不知道要說什麼XD")

----------


## Wolfy

天還沒亮就這麼多祝福阿XD

狐狸生日快樂～～～

----------


## 藍狼

呵呵呵呵~

狐狸太有名拉~~

生日快樂^^

----------


## Kofu

生日快樂狐狸XDDDDDDDD
我生日的時間是獅子座的屁屁~~所以你應該是處女座囉^^


生日禮物想要啥哩~~~~給你一隻Sonic來Yiff 吧XDDDDDDDDDDDD[註:到美國來領]

----------


## 翔太

呵呵～

狐狸先生，生日快樂呀  :Shocked:  ！

 :呵呵~:

----------


## 綠風

Happy Birthday ^^

----------


## racoon

實在沒什麼好送的~~不過狐狸用的是Firefox瀏覽器對吧~


這是我去中文官方論壇找到的新桌布，就將就點收下吧^^~(轉載無罪，盜連有理)

----------


## 小犬

喔喔~~~
來嚕!!生日快樂生日快樂~~狐狸
沒什麼可以送的~~有機會補回禮物給你(逃)

----------


## VODKA狼

狐狸生日快樂~~~
結果想到頭爆了都不知道送什麼好XD"

----------


## 潞的Q

狐狸桑生日快樂~
不知道應該送什麼，就送上我的祝福囉
(結果Raco桑給你的生日禮物我很不客氣的收下了..XD)

----------


## 嵐澤

快樂...
系統：嵐澤對狐狸施展“大祝福術”
回復+3
攻擊+1
防禦+6
裝備耐久度復原
特質屬性永久+1
幸運永久+1
...

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

雖然已經在家族上說過了...不過還是想再說一次...
生日快樂阿～狐大^^

----------


## 狐狸

謝謝!!!!!!!!!!!謝謝各位!!!!!!!!!(大聲吶吼)

實在是太感動了.....嗚嗚..........

謝謝大家的祝福~~~


禮物....呵呵!
其實也不用拉......(扭捏)
 :Embarassed:  

生平第一次受到眾獸的祝福~
好感動~~~~
=^.^=

我的第一個願望就是
希望全部的獸們都能擁有一套自己的獸裝!!!!!!


謝謝各位~~~^^

----------


## racoon

囧rz

狐狸兄啊....

願望說出來不是就不會實現了嗎....(哽咽)

----------


## 狐狸

不不不....
不是都有三個願望嗎~~~~!!!!
其中一個不就是要說出來祝福大家的嘛~~~~

所以拉~~~一定會實現的!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>p<

----------


## sanari

> 不不不....
> 不是都有三個願望嗎~~~~!!!!
> 其中一個不就是要說出來祝福大家的嘛~~~~
> 所以拉~~~一定會實現的!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>p<


呵呵
狐狸大人童話看太多了哦
現實是殘酷的...
古代的惡魔．．．當時也被叫精靈
他們會誘惑人許願，當您許下願望時
他們會取走您的靈魂

----------


## 狼魂

> 作者: 狐狸
> 
> 不不不....
> 不是都有三個願望嗎~~~~!!!!
> 其中一個不就是要說出來祝福大家的嘛~~~~
> 所以拉~~~一定會實現的!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>p<
> 
> 
> 呵呵
> ...


有夢最美 一 一 你是在摧殘我們的希望就是了 沙狼
預計下禮拜到台中 ._. 到時在補上道賀阿

----------


## 咪汪

對....不起.....我遲到了.......因為東西沒有準備完.....所以不敢出來見人....




狐狸~~生日快樂~~~

----------


## 狐狸

O..........OTZ

咪...咪汪...這...這是什麼...  :Shocked:  

太過SM了拉~~~XD"

好害羞....  :Embarassed:  




想必是沙狼把咪汪教壞的囉!!!!


謝謝咪汪的圖~~~XD"
(荼....)

----------


## sanari

> O..........OTZ
> 咪...咪汪...這...這是什麼...  
> 太過SM了拉~~~XD"
> 好害羞....  
> 想必是沙狼把咪汪教壞的囉!!!!
> 謝謝咪汪的圖~~~XD"
> (荼....)


最好是我教壞的啦
要不是那幾天大家受到狐x(x狸)的陶冶
我們這些像白紙一樣純潔的獸  :Embarassed: 
 也不會知道那是什麼的說  :Laughing:

----------


## 咪汪

> 作者: 狐狸
> 
> O..........OTZ
> 咪...咪汪...這...這是什麼...  
> 太過SM了拉~~~XD"
> 好害羞....  
> 想必是沙狼把咪汪教壞的囉!!!!
> 謝謝咪汪的圖~~~XD"
> (荼....)
> ...



不會阿~怎麼會是沙狼敎壞我的勒~
咪本來也就挺色的~(這是事實)

sm那張咪可是做了許多功課才畫出來的~
最愛的就是黑紅編織的"教鞭"(硬的那條)
那個抽起來才痛......

這可是畫了好久的說~  :Laughing:

----------


## sanari

看造型
他是S也是M
兩手拿著S的武器
身上穿著M的防具
．．．

----------


## 狐狸

這是命狼大人親自做給我的蛋糕唷~~~~

好開心~好開心唷~~~~

這是我生平第一次得到的獸蛋糕呢~~~好可愛唷~~~~
謝謝命狼唷~!!!!!

----------


## 狐狸

> 這是命狼大人親自做給我的蛋糕唷~~~~
> 
> 好開心~好開心唷~~~~
> 
> 這是我生平第一次得到的獸蛋糕呢~~~好可愛唷~~~~
> 謝謝命狼唷~!!!!!

----------


## racoon

看到狐狸蛋糕，我笑了

看到狐狸蛋糕頭上插著叉子根蠟燭....我笑翻了XD"

----------


## 食老TPOA

哇~那個蛋糕吃掉好可惜啊~~XD

晚了幾天
來補句生日快樂~XDDDDDD
(人家錯也~別打~XD)

----------


## 咪汪

真可惜咪汪吃不到....好好吃的感覺~

----------

